# Lump on puppy's lower stomach, right side



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

My puppy is acting normal, no pain, reaaaaaally energetic and eats and drinks normally.

However, while rubbing her belly today, I noticed a small lump on the lower part of her stomach about half an inch away from the vagina. It is on the right side... lower part of stomach. If I rub it, she doesn't feel any pain or anything and just acts like nothing is happening. It doesn't feel like a ball or anything... it's kind of just like a lump, doesn't move too much it's just there.

What could this be? She gets spayed in 2 weeks..... could it be ovaries or something coming in? I don't know too much about it, but I'm hoping if it's anything bad, the vet can just remove it during spay surgery.

Again, she is in no pain whatsoever


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

andyACEcandy said:


> My puppy is acting normal, no pain, reaaaaaally energetic and eats and drinks normally.
> 
> However, while rubbing her belly today, I noticed a small lump on the lower part of her stomach about half an inch away from the vagina. It is on the right side... lower part of stomach. If I rub it, she doesn't feel any pain or anything and just acts like nothing is happening. It doesn't feel like a ball or anything... it's kind of just like a lump, doesn't move too much it's just there.
> 
> ...


could be a hernia, I am glad you have a vet appointment scheduled I would want that looked at as a hernia can be dangerous especially if it is not reduceable.... you might consider having your vet take a look at it and not wait the two weeks. just my opinion
s


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Taking her in at 2 tomorrow

What happens if it is a hernia? surgery?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

andyACEcandy said:


> Taking her in at 2 tomorrow
> 
> What happens if it is a hernia? surgery?


they can just repair it when they do the spay
no big deal if you are having her spayed soon anyway 
s


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Wonder if it's just ovaries forming?

Strange.... ive been lookin at it since she fell asleep, obviously not bothering her haha


you can actually see the protrusion if u look at the stomach. left side is flat, right side u can see a small lump protruding out. wonder what it could be


Don't hernias hurt? to the point where you wouldnt be able to jump or strain or lift?


----------



## Scout (Jan 15, 2008)

You won't be able to see the ovaries from the outside of the dog (ever! they are so small), and they are further up the sides of the abdomen and not really close to the vagina at all.

Hernia's don't always hurt - if it was closer to her belly button it would be called an umbilical hernia and they don't bother dogs at all. They generally get fixed at spay/neutering time.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

exactly hernias often don't hurt remember dogs are not people, in people hernias may or may not hurt..... depending on location and size..... in dogs they often don't hurt at all....
umbilical hernias are near the bellybutton like the above poster said other hernias are in various places on the abdominal wall.... 
I am glad you are going for a vet check 
s


----------



## Kcarter1823 (Oct 24, 2020)

andyACEcandy said:


> My puppy is acting normal, no pain, reaaaaaally energetic and eats and drinks normally.
> 
> However, while rubbing her belly today, I noticed a small lump on the lower part of her stomach about half an inch away from the vagina. It is on the right side... lower part of stomach. If I rub it, she doesn't feel any pain or anything and just acts like nothing is happening. It doesn't feel like a ball or anything... it's kind of just like a lump, doesn't move too much it's just there.
> 
> ...


Hello! I found the same thing on my frenchie. Do you recall what it was?!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

13 year old thread and the OP hasn't been here in five years. 

Regardless, this is a question for a vet, not an Internet forum.


----------

